# Extreme Anxiety Without a Cause?



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been incredibly anxious for the past 5 months and am starting to find it really wearing and hard to deal with. I keep shaking randomly, having minor panic attacks and can't sleep properly, as well as a feel of impending doom falling upon me often. I'm currently on medication but am waiting for it to work.
Does anyone have any good coping mechanisms for GAD or SAD?


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

For me a lot of my anxiety is connected with having ADD and having negative past experiences. In real time, it's hard for me to deal with things without screwing up a bit and being worried. I have been diagnosed with SAD at least....maybe GAD too. For me, it's a part of my life, and I am not taking medications yet....I am thinking about it though because really it's hard to manage in a social world where things can be unpredictable at times. I doubt myself ALL the time socially. 

Sometimes I try really hard to get certain projects done in advance by myself alone in a safe way. Or how to learn certain skills maybe...this can be probably be done with someone trustworthy too.

I am not sure if I am helping too much...I hope you can hang in there and manage well...life can be cool, but it definitely isn't always. I am not sure exactly of what you're going through either...


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

This list may not be applicable to you, so don't take it personally if some items aren't. 

-no weed 
-reduce/limit sugar and salt
-get rid of the caffeine no soda
-therapy/support group
-lower bmi if morbidly obese
-hydration 
-exercise


----------



## ebbn (Nov 25, 2014)

I think 5 month of medication are more than enought to start taking effect on you. Sports can help you release stress go tired to bed so u can sleep. 

As advice for panic: at the moment when i feel that u are panicing stop everything take a deep breath close ur eyez.okey i need to cool down i can do it! I wana cool down.i can to it!

As for anxiety my friend: i advice you to try to find out whats going wrong at that day?what thoughts came to ur mind?if are completly unable to find the cause od anxiety..i honestly advice u to visit a therapist.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

What Anxiety Actually Is, Since It's Certainly Not 'Just Worrying'

Not a bad article...it's more of a personal exp thing, and it's a way of working with anxiety. I don't think I am as severe as the person in this article, but I think it's something I am living with.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and that article was very good!
Sadly I already exercise a bunch, dont eat badly, dont drink or do drugs etc. I think it's a genetic thing or something.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

When I think anxiety I think about nutritional deficiencies such as magnesium and the essential amino acids, and in my own case high histamine levels as well.

If you don't think your histamine is high, which imo is related to how itchy you are, I'd go for a lot of protein and a magnesium supplement. If you overdo the magnesium you'll run short on calcium, and the same goes for the reverse. I don't suppose you went cheese crazy about 5 months ago? =P


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

the_natrix said:


> When I think anxiety I think about nutritional deficiencies such as magnesium and the essential amino acids, and in my own case high histamine levels as well.
> 
> If you don't think your histamine is high, which imo is related to how itchy you are, I'd go for a lot of protein and a magnesium supplement. If you overdo the magnesium you'll run short on calcium, and the same goes for the reverse. I don't suppose you went cheese crazy about 5 months ago? =P


I don't actually like cheese very much or dairy generally xD Maybe calcium deficient? How would you tell?


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

tine said:


> I don't actually like cheese very much or dairy generally xD Maybe calcium deficient? How would you tell?


Well if I'm short on calcium I get a random twitchy muscle, but I don't associate it with anxiety personally. I just looked it up, seems some people do associate it with anxiety, maybe Iv'e never been that short on the stuff. Most of the signs of low calcium that I've seen are really long term signs such as bone density. 

You could up your calcium for a bit, make sure you have enough vitamin D or you won't absorb it as well.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

the_natrix said:


> Well if I'm short on calcium I get a random twitchy muscle, but I don't associate it with anxiety personally. I just looked it up, seems some people do associate it with anxiety, maybe Iv'e never been that short on the stuff. Most of the signs of low calcium that I've seen are really long term signs such as bone density.
> 
> You could up your calcium for a bit, make sure you have enough vitamin D or you won't absorb it as well.


That's interesting, thanks. I didn't think mine was low, but then my family have genetically high bone density so it'd be hard to tell (I'm part of a study that monitors things like that in the UK).
On the twitchy thing, does that include shaking or do you think that may just be the anxiety?


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

tine said:


> That's interesting, thanks. I didn't think mine was low, but then my family have genetically high bone density so it'd be hard to tell (I'm part of a study that monitors things like that in the UK).
> On the twitchy thing, does that include shaking or do you think that may just be the anxiety?


Well the site I'm looking at suggest that jitters might happen, my twitching is probably just a low grade jitter or some such thing. And your "genetically high bone density" might mean that your body really likes to store calcium. So yeah, some more calcium might do the trick.

Edit: Also considering bone is made of many minerals it could be a combined deficiency of some sort, I'd still start with calcium.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

the_natrix said:


> Well the site I'm looking at suggest that jitters might happen, my twitching is probably just a low grade jitter or some such thing. And your "genetically high bone density" might mean that your body really likes to store calcium. So yeah, some more calcium might do the trick.
> 
> Edit: Also considering bone is made of many minerals it could be a combined deficiency of some sort, I'd still start with calcium.


Thanks! I'll look into foods other than dairy that have calcium xD (I recently found out I'm intolerant to most of it...)


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Mild hypoglycemia can cause anxiety acutely, is it possible you get low blood sugar when you start shaking? I've noticed it in myself too sometimes if I haven't eaten. 
You could ask here as well.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> Mild hypoglycemia can cause anxiety acutely, is it possible you get low blood sugar when you start shaking? I've noticed it in myself too sometimes if I haven't eaten.
> You could ask here as well.


I'm hypoglycemic so that could be a good reason for anxiety. I tend to shake randomly rather than with low blood sugar (I tend to be able to tell when shakes are from low blood sugar or not nowadays). Would this cause constant anxiety?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

tine said:


> I'm hypoglycemic so that could be a good reason for anxiety. I tend to shake randomly rather than with low blood sugar (I tend to be able to tell when shakes are from low blood sugar or not nowadays). Would this cause constant anxiety?


I don't think so, since it's an acute reaction and not chronic. However, if your blood sugar constantly drops through out the day it's basically as if it's chronic. Are you sure there's nothing else in your life that causes you stress and anxiety?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> I don't think so, since it's an acute reaction and not chronic. However, if your blood sugar constantly drops through out the day it's basically as if it's chronic. Are you sure there's nothing else in your life that causes you stress and anxiety?


Only university really, which a lot of people don't seem to find stressful. I was on anti depressants until last December so was off medication for a year (I'd been on them since I was 16) so it might have been that?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

tine said:


> Only university really, which a lot of people don't seem to find stressful. I was on anti depressants until last December so was off medication for a year (I'd been on them since I was 16) so it might have been that?


University could be stressful for you and you're not realizing it. If you've been depressed and on medication, it's not unlikely that something is bothering you now, causing you anxiety yet you are not fully grasping it consciously. I've struggled a lot with depression, social anxiety and bereavement and I know how it can be when you feel something that manifests physically, yet don't know it's source exactly. 
As for the medication, I don't think a half- one year after stopping them would make you feel anxiety, but your doctor is more qualified to answer this. I also suggest you go to the link I provided in my previous post and ask the doctor there.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> University could be stressful for you and you're not realizing it. If you've been depressed and on medication, it's not unlikely that something is bothering you now, causing you anxiety yet you are not fully grasping it consciously. I've struggled a lot with depression, social anxiety and bereavement and I know how it can be when you feel something that manifests physically, yet don't know it's source exactly.
> As for the medication, I don't think a half- one year after stopping them would make you feel anxiety, but your doctor is more qualified to answer this. I also suggest you go to the link I provided in my previous post and ask the doctor there.


Thanks for the advice, I've posted on there now! Im sorry youve suffered that stuff as well, it's really nasty. How are you able to cope with that?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

tine said:


> Thanks for the advice, I've posted on there now! Im sorry youve suffered that stuff as well, it's really nasty. How are you able to cope with that?


You are welcome. Cognitive-behavioral therapy and SSRIs for 2 years, still continuing therapy ('bout 6 years total). As for my dad's death, I just had to be patient to get better, there's nothing else that can make it better and I felt crap for 2 years (it's been almost 3), IBS, migraines, couldn't sleep etc.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> You are welcome. Cognitive-behavioral therapy and SSRIs for 2 years, still continuing therapy ('bout 6 years total). As for my dad's death, I just had to be patient to get better, there's nothing else that can make it better and I felt crap for 2 years (it's been almost 3), IBS, migraines, couldn't sleep etc.


Im really sorry you had that happen, I also lost my dad but 4 years ago and it does get better even if it feels weird being without the person. I had/have similar symptoms as well, but found CBT offered here (UK) didnt help me at all.


----------

